# homemade vivs



## dhanson (May 21, 2009)

hi just wondering how easy it is to build your own viv as i am planning to convert and old wardrobe onl thing i will really have to change is the back as its that thin bendy stuff.can you post pics if you have made one.cheers


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

DIY viv's, its a bit of a double edged sword, I've always built my own using 15mm thick melamime, basically its chipboard with a laminate coating. I'm just putting together a new reptile room in which there are 17 or so 4 foot viv's. If you buy melamime from the big DIY outlets it can work out almost as expensive as buying a factory manufactured unit, I'm onto a good one myself as I'm getting the boards, 21" (or 533mm) wide from a supplier I know for approx £11 a sheet, this is half price but even so with all the vents, glass, runners, sealant etc it still works out @ £50 - £60 a viv plus your time, if you buy melamime full price it would be £25 or so more for a 4' x 2' x 2' unit plus electrics etc.

I've just bougt a load of kit from Monkfield, they sell a flatpacked unit same size as above for about £120, this includes the glass etc but obviously not the eletrics, if you have a trade account with them you can get it for £70 - £80 which is pretty good & it all fits together without any hassle.

Personnally I'd rather build from scratch, it's easy enough if you know what your doing, you've just got to get it right firdt time around as melamime doesn't take kindly to screws going in & out of the same hole , it's not like real wood. regarding the glass, 6mm is better but 4mm is OK if its for anything thats not to boisterous, if your going to keep anything bigger/more active than say a frilled lizard i'd suggest 6mm, whichever though make sure the glass supplier grinds the edges after he's cut it or it'll shred your pinkies, some places will do this on 4mm glass but not on 6mm.

I'd suggest using 9mm plywood for the backing piece but as its lighter than melamime & easier to cut notches etc for cables but remember you'll need to seal or varnish it with a odourless/non toxic varnish covering or cork tile etc using silicone sealant as a seal or glue behind it.

Remember to smear sealant into the cut edges of the melamime to prevent damp getting in, once it does its shot, it swells & the glue they use breaks down, better to do it now than try take viv apart to replace later, also run a bead of sealant around all inside joints, as said if you don't seal it properly when you build it then it won't be long before remedial qworks will come around.

For venting I'd recommend going to your local builders merchant & asking for 70mm soffit vents, they're as good as what you'll pay a couple of quid for from a specialist but do the same thing.

Also don't forget that when you measure for the glass allow for the central overlap as well as for lifting it in & out of runners, the top & bottom runners are different, the top being deeper so you can lift the glass up & ease it out at the bottom, when measuring fix the runners & then measure between & add say 4mm to get the depth required.

Regarding using an old wardrobe I don't know what its made off or its condition but I'd suggest bin it, apart from it how it looks it'll be more hassle than its worth, either buy new wood & do it right, buy a new viv or even second hand providing its clean & robust.

One other thing I've done is actually get glass cut to the inside dimensions & formed a "pond" inside the viv 2" or 3" deep for toads etc, as long as its properly sealed then it works really well, just make sure that the sealant is used on this & elsewhere is suitable for use with reptiles/fish ie odourless/toxic free when set, it'll stink of vinegar/acetic acid when you use it but it soon clears.

Hope this helps & isn't telling you how to suck eggs.


----------



## Tiger-Tiger (Sep 9, 2008)

yes mate go ahead and convert the wardrobe, aslong as you dont mind the look for the wordrobe its self. there will be a few guides on here from when people have done it, it would be quite simple to do, you can use wood (20mm x 20mm) to go along the sides and back so support a shelf(s) in the wardrobe, glass runners can be bought from people on here, ebay ect, 6mm runners and 4mm toughend/ tamperd/laminated glass (orderd mine today for my vivs that iv built, 4mm laminated(both sides) rounded edges glass, £35 for all 8 pieces). make sure that you seal the wardrobe and shelfs.

search for peoples guides it can easily be done.


----------

